
Show HN: Inkbrot, a dynamic Mandelbrot set explorer - romwell
http://romankogan.net/math/processing_js/mandelbrot.html
======
jveres
Awesome! Inspired me to fork it into a colorized version here:
[https://www.openprocessing.org/sketch/590540](https://www.openprocessing.org/sketch/590540)

------
romwell
Disclaimer: currently, this requires a mouse and doesn't work on mobile.

The idea behind this is to create a visualization of the Mandelbrot set that
will convey the _idea_ behind it by _feel_ , which static images - even the
colored once - don't do well.

------
sfcguyus
It doesn't work if you keep zooming in, eventually (after a lot of zooming) it
gets pixelated, maybe there's some floating point rounding going on?

~~~
romwell
Yes! That happens when you exhaust the limits of double-precision floating
point, at zoom level 48 (that is, 2^48 x magnification).

One could do better with arbitrary-precision arithmetic, but I wanted to keep
the code small and simple - and also thought this is a neat illustration of
why double-precision numbers are really not the same as reals.

------
aruggirello
Reminded me of Fraqtive (apt install fraqtive).

~~~
romwell
This is way, way, way simpler than Fraqtive (I wasn't aware of it, so thank
you!) - so this would be a compliment.

The novel part here is showing the set as a _process_ rather than a static
image; it doesn't seem like Fraqtive has an option to do it this way. There's
a way to generate a sequence of images, but it doesn't animate the
computation.

